# Don Matheson



## Capt 1944 (Nov 27, 2011)

Does any one know if Don is still around?
Ex Offshore Marine


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Last contact with Don was on Christmas Eve 2011, when he was in very poor health. 
I opened a thread about him, but have heard nothing since then.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=561152&highlight=Don+Mathieson#post561152


----------

